# Gord from NL. SJ906 nightmare!



## gord973 (Sep 27, 2018)

How to find parts? Whats compatible?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

This thread closed because its a duplicate thread..
please see the main post here:


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...owjoe-sj906-where-find-parts.html#post1599261


thanks,
Scot


----------

